# [solved] i915 + xorg fails with Gentoo ... SuSE succeeds

## Magic Michael

Hi all,

I'm struggeling for a week now and nothing in these forums or Google helped.

My new Shuttle XPC Barebone SD11G5 with i915 graphics onboard (DVI and VGA connectors) fails to startx, although it uses the same xorg.conf the SuSE-10-live-DVD created and worked fine with. Here at the office it is connected to a HP L1925-TFT via DVI, at home I have a Sharp 1820, also DVI. Both do 1280x1024.

I think the problem is the DDC-detection, it fails with Gentoo.

```
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed
```

That results in

```
(EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.

<snip>

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

SuSE does it better:   :Shocked: 

```
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully
```

Which program / module is responsible for the DDC-detection ? Why is SuSE's version smarter ? I tried Xorg 6.8.2 with Gentoo, that didn't work, neither does 6.8.99. Connecting the TFTs via analogue connections gives me the same results. No colour depth works by the way, using "vesa" instead of "i810" hardlocks my computer, "vga" gives me a nice 320x200 resolution.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Some more info:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config \

/usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://nfsserver.magic.homeunix.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dri dvd dvdr \

eds emboss encode expat fam flac fluxbox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk \

gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg \

oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype \

truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xine xml2 xmms xv zlib video_cards_i810 video_cards_i915 \

userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
855resolution version 0.4, by Alain Poirier

Chipset: Unknown (id=0x25908086)

VBIOS type: 2

VBIOS Version: 1232

Mode 30 : 640x480, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 32 : 800x600, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 34 : 1024x768, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 38 : 1280x1024, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 3a : 1600x1200, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 3c : 1920x1440, 8 bits/pixel

Mode 41 : 640x480, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 43 : 800x600, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 45 : 1024x768, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 49 : 1280x1024, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 4b : 1600x1200, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 4d : 1920x1440, 16 bits/pixel

Mode 50 : 640x480, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 52 : 800x600, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 54 : 1024x768, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 58 : 1280x1024, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 5a : 1600x1200, 32 bits/pixel

Mode 5c : 1920x1440, 32 bits/pixel

```

xorg.conf:

```
# /.../

# SaX generated X11 config file

# Created on: 2005-11-20T12:41:23+0000.

#

# Version: 7.1

# Contact: Marcus Schaefer <sax@suse.de>, 2002

#

# Automatically generated by [SaX2] (7.1)

# PLEASE DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!

#

Section "Files"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"

  FontPath     "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS0"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS1"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS2"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS3"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS4"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS5"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS6"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS7"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS8"

  InputDevices "/dev/psaux"

  InputDevices "/dev/logibm"

  InputDevices "/dev/sunmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/atibm"

  InputDevices "/dev/amigamouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/atarimouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/inportbm"

  InputDevices "/dev/gpmdata"

  InputDevices "/dev/mouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/usbmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/adbmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/input/mice"

  InputDevices "/dev/input/event0"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer0"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer1"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer2"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer3"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "v4l"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "kbd"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

  Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Buttons" "7"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Name" "Logitech Cordless Mouse Receiver"

  Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  DisplaySize  370 300

  HorizSync    31-70

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "1280X1024@75HZ"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "--> VESA"

  VertRefresh  50-75

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 117.45 1280 1368 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1062

  Modeline    "1024x768" 79.52 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 801

  Modeline    "800x600" 47.53 800 840 920 1040 600 601 604 626

  Modeline    "640x480" 29.84 640 664 728 816 480 481 484 501

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "915 GM"

  BusID        "0:2:0"

  Driver       "i810"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  VendorName   "Intel"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 16

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      15

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      32

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      8

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group      "video"

    Mode       0660

EndSection

```

And finally the Xorg.0.log:

```

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.99.15

Release Date: 16 July 2005 + cvs

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.99.15

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux magic 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #4 Sat Nov 19 13:48:31 MET 2005 i686

Build Date: 19 November 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Nov 20 12:47:14 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout[all]"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse[1]"

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/opt/kde3/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) Input device list set to "/dev/ttyS0,/dev/ttyS1,/dev/ttyS2,/dev/ttyS3,/dev/ttyS4,/dev/ttyS5,/dev/ttyS6,/dev/ttyS7,\

/dev/ttyS8,/dev/psaux,/dev/logibm,/dev/sunmouse,/dev/atibm,/dev/amigamouse,/dev/atarimouse,\

/dev/inportbm,/dev/gpmdata,/dev/mouse,/dev/usbmouse,/dev/adbmouse,/dev/input/mice,/dev/input/event0,/dev/pointer0,/dev/pointer1,/dev/pointer2,/dev/pointer3"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1297,3041 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1297,3041 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1297,3041 rev 04 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1297,3041 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1297,3041 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1297,3041 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1297,3041 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1297,3041 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2653 card 1297,3041 rev 04 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 14e4,169d card 1297,fd11 rev 11 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 1102,0007 card 1297,3041 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1106,3044 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 4,\

 Mem @ 0xd0200000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xd0300000/18, I/O @ 0xda00/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 4,\

 Mem @ 0xd0280000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01007f0 (0x7f1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0010000 (0x10001) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0340000 - 0xd03403f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0280000 - 0xd02ffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd033fff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd027fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c180 (0x81) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c020 (0x21) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x00000520 (0x21) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d900 - 0x0000d920 (0x21) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d820 (0x21) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000db00 - 0x0000db20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000da00 - 0x0000da00 (0x1) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01007f0 (0x7f1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0010000 (0x10001) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0340000 - 0xd03403f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0280000 - 0xd02ffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd033fff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd027fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c180 (0x81) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c020 (0x21) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x00000520 (0x21) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d900 - 0x0000d920 (0x21) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d820 (0x21) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000db00 - 0x0000db20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000da00 - 0x0000da00 (0x1) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01007f0 (0x7f1) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0010000 (0x10001) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0340000 - 0xd03403f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0280000 - 0xd02ffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd033fff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd027fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c180 (0x81) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c020 (0x21) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x00000520 (0x21) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d900 - 0x0000d920 (0x21) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d820 (0x21) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000db00 - 0x0000db20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000da00 - 0x0000da00 (0x1) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/v4l_drv.so

(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.0.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

   915GM, 945G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01007f0 (0x7f1) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0010000 (0x10001) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0340000 - 0xd03403f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0280000 - 0xd02ffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd033fff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd027fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c180 (0x81) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c020 (0x21) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x00000520 (0x21) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d900 - 0x0000d920 (0x21) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d820 (0x21) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000db00 - 0x0000db20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000da00 - 0x0000da00 (0x1) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01007f0 (0x7f1) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0010000 (0x10001) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0340000 - 0xd03403f0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0280000 - 0xd02ffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd033fff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd027fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c100 - 0x0000c180 (0x81) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c020 (0x21) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000500 - 0x00000520 (0x21) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f010 (0x11) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d900 - 0x0000d920 (0x21) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d820 (0x21) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000db00 - 0x0000db20 (0x21) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000da00 - 0x0000da00 (0x1) IX[B](B)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) I810(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 565

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262080 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 915GM

(--) I810(0): Chipset: "915GM"

(--) I810(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) I810(0): IO registers at addr 0xD0200000

(II) I810(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) I810(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(WW) I810(0): Detected stolen memory (7872 kB) doesn't match what the BIOS reports (262080 kB)

(II) I810(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: -544463712 kB available

(WW) I810(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

for allocation.  Using pre-allocated memory only.

(II) I810(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(--) I810(0): Pre-allocated VideoRAM: 7932 kByte

(--) I810(0): VideoRAM: 7932 kByte

(==) I810(0): video overlay key set to 0x83e

(**) I810(0): page flipping disabled

(==) I810(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) I810(0): BIOS Build: 1232

(==) I810(0): Device Presence: disabled.

(==) I810(0): Display Info: enabled.

(II) I810(0): Broken BIOSes cause the system to hang here.

         If you encounter this problem please add 

       Option "DisplayInfo" "FALSE"

         to the Device section of your XF86Config file.

(II) I810(0): Display Info: CRT: attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (720,400)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV: attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (1024,768)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: DFP (digital flat panel): attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (1280,1024)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: LFP (local flat panel): attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (1024,768)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: CRT2 (second CRT): attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (0,-1)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV2 (second TV): attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (0,-1)

(II) I810(0): Size of device DFP (digital flat panel) is 1280 x 1024

(II) I810(0): Size of device LFP (local flat panel) is 1024 x 768

(II) I810(0): No active displays on Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Currently active displays on Pipe B:

(II) I810(0):    CRT

(II) I810(0):    TV

(II) I810(0):    DFP (digital flat panel)

(II) I810(0):    LFP (local flat panel)

(II) I810(0):    CRT2 (second CRT)

(II) I810(0):    TV2 (second TV)

(II) I810(0):    DFP2 (second digital flat panel)

(II) I810(0):    LFP2 (second local flat panel)

(II) I810(0):    Some unknown display devices may also be present

(II) I810(0): Lowest common panel size for pipe B is 1024 x 768

(==) I810(0): Display is using Pipe B

(--) I810(0): HW Cursor disabled because it needs agpgart memory.

(--) I810(0): Maximum frambuffer space: 7784 kByte

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE PanelID read successfully

(II) I810(0): PanelID returned panel resolution : 1024x768

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(--) I810(0): A non-CRT device is attached to pipe B.

   No refresh rate overrides will be attempted.

(--) I810(0): Maximum space available for video modes: 7784 kByte

#Modes removed, because they all have "0" values.

(EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "ddc"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.so

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Sorry for the long post, but I'm desperate to get Gentoo working with this baby. It's sitting there right now and is laughing at me, because SuSE 10.0 and WindozeXP work without a problem.

Thanks

MichaelLast edited by Magic Michael on Sun Nov 27, 2005 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## metalfan

hi,

take a look at 855resolution, worked for my samsung x20. the bios isnt aware of the native resolution (1400x1050)

greets

metalfan

----------

## Magic Michael

Hi.

855res shows my desired resolutions (see first post), I don't understand the error message "(EE) I810(0): No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth." either. I think xorg is lying to me.

By the way, I got a desktop-pentium-m, not a notebook.

Bye

Michael

----------

## metalfan

855 shows some resolutions....for example to get 1400x1050@16bit i have to run:

855resolution 4d 1400 1050

everytime before i can start x (6.8.x).....the i810 driver in xorg 7rc2 works out of the box.

because my onboard i915 chipsets vesa bios isnt aware of its native resolution

greets

metalfan

----------

## Magic Michael

I'm just fighting my way through the X11-update-to-Xorg7-threads, I hope it will work with that newer version.

edit:

Yep, upgrading to xorg 7.0.0.r2 helped, now I have a working (single screen) xorg-setup. Next task will be dual screen.   :Surprised: 

Thanks metalfan for the hint.

----------

